
An alternate medium style guide - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/an-alternate-medium-style-guide-263e067f6481?source=user_profile---------7-
======
DrScump
"Avoid embedding images or other content, unless absolutely required for
understanding. "

 _This._ I don't know where the theme of sticking inane moving GIFs separating
every paragraph began, but it downgrades Medium content in many eyes.

